#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  TSE New Year Party 2006

## Goddess of Whatever

Hi y'all

On 29th of Dec, my factory had a New Year Party and we also had some show. Here da piccies!

In the end, my band had a chance to show! We were checking sound.


This is a drummer (Chet);


Chet on the stage;


Joh -> Bass Guitarist


Poi -> Guitarist;


Jet -> Rhythm Guitarist


Chiew - Singer


This is a cute singer  :Wink: 


Damn.. she rocks!



We all got sick after show because it's quite hot that day.

We're happy that our coworkers liked our band. 
 :party43:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

These are another shows from another plants in the factory.

A Ka-Toey Show!

They're from Fridge Plant.


Washing Machine Plant!


Microwave Plant

and here's a close-up one!


This is a show from Visual Display Plant.  Different but very funny!
(They're Thai managers)


Thai managers had shown already, the Korean managers wanted to show as well.  That guy sang Thai song!  Hahahaha funny!


This is another band, they're quite nice.


I had a good time there!

----------


## kingwilly

cool - thnx for sharing  :Smile:  

that singer _does_ rock ! lol

----------


## hillbilly

When is the next party? I want to come!

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

I think we (Undesign) will play in a pub somewhere soon.   :Wink:

----------


## in4zip

> I think we (Undesign) will play in a pub somewhere soon.


GoW if the "somewhere" is not too deep in the jungle and if the "soon" ain't too far in the future (there are a lot of old moribund foks posting here ya know!) you jes might get some TD fans of yours to show up  :party43:

----------

